# dog training



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

So I got a pup and he is now 9 weeks old. He is a beagle lab mix and both of his parents were used for hunting. I would really like to train him to run rabbits and squirrels. He is about potty trained which was my first priority and is getting used to a couple basic commands. I think its about time to start training him to get the scent trail going and introducing him to the bang of a gun. Probably a .22 first then gradually move up the bang. I have two different ten acre lots that I can run him on and i know have rabbits on them. And about a quarter acre that's fenced in yard. I've never trai end a dog to hunt before but have trained three different house type dogs the basics. I am ready and have the time to put into this pup but need so.e pointers. Like how to get him to know the scent of a rabbit. He'll pick up scents and carry them around the yard but seems a little leary of getting in the brush and thickets unless I go first. Should I get a rabbit and drag it across the yard into the brush? Do they naturally keep the game moving and circle back around towards you? Is there anything that he would pick up on instinct? I don't know anyone with trained beagles so getting him around some experienced dogs might be tough.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Almost 80 views and no one has any tips....


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Im no expert thats why I took my dog to a pro trainer. A few things I learned when I first got my pup. Dont be in a rush 9 weeks is very young to start training, gotta give it time to be a pup. Also basic obedience has to be solid before you go any ferther. If the dog wont sit come and heel on command in the yard its going to be almost impossible to control in the field. I would look at some of the gun dog videos for reffrence. They cover alot of basics and best way to introduce gun fire and other traing tips. My lab will be for waterfowl but I imagine the basics are the same no mattet the type of hunting you plan on doing.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. See I'm getting mixed advice from different people. I've heard to start training them as early as 8 weeks. And yes that does seem too young to me as well. They are still pups and get side tracked very easily still.


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

If you start young just rember to keep it fun for the pup. If it looses interest its going to be very frustrating for the both of you.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Trollineye (Oct 20, 2008)

No expert here either. I'm a lab guy and my brother loves beagles. Spend as much time with your dog as you can (get him used to total control off lead). I used a shock collar but rarely had to use the shock, the tone was enough to get my dogs attention. Beagles and labs, not obedient trained, will get a snout full of scent and won't remember anything but get the prize. Beagles chase rabbits that usually run in a circle. Thats why you should stay put. Deer tend to run to the next county and smell like a big one (thats what the dogs tell me). I'm a little off maybe but there is no substitute for time (and work).


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive got three beagles that ive trained. I started all them them out around 4months or so and have had them out running by 9months. I start out with a hot dog tied to a string. Drag it around the yard and every 5-6ft tear a small piece of another hotdog off and drop it on the trail. This teaches the pup to keep his nose down and look around/trail. After awhile of doing this, i then move up to a rabbit trainer w/ scent and do that for a month or two. I use pieces of hotdogs as treats when the pup stays on trail and keeps nose down. After so long, you could move up to live rabbits or drag a fresh dead one.

I do recomend shock collars, i personally have tri tronics g3 sport basic. They are great for training, getting the dogs off unwanted trails and such.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cool guys thanks for all the help. Four months sounds more reasonable to me. I spend a lot of time with him and try to keep him off the leash whenever possible. When he does good and listens or does what I want, he gets a treat. Potty training is just about in check. He hasn't had an accident in the house in over a week. Working on crate training him and its going really good. I like the idea of dragging the hot dog around the yard. That seems like it could be very effective.


----------

